# bad maf?



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

93 slc with 97 obd2 conversion vr6

Symptoms

-Loss of power mainly feels like from second gear up to fifth in the lower rpm ranges
-from first to second when redlining car backfires
-feels like if I'm just touching the gas pedal and going very slow in traffic the car stutters a little but not like it would with a misfire from a bad coilpack or ignition
-if the maf plug is connected or not the car drives and acts the same exact way. Nothing changes. 

I don't have the diagnostic port hooked up since I did the obd2 conv so I can't vag com it. I already ordered new fuel filter and spark plugs. Waiting for them to arrive


----------



## 91B3DUB (Jul 1, 2010)

I think you are on the right track, also check your injectors as well. if you are getting no response while the MAf is disconnected it will prob result in being part of the problem.


----------

